# PDA powerpoint viewer help



## neosage (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi,
I have an office suite installed on one of my PDA's, so I can view MS Office documents; powerpoint in this particular case. 

However, when I copy a powerpoint file to my PDA, for some reason it renames the file to .IAP, rather than retaining the original .PPT extension. Needless to say my ppt viewer refuses to open it, any ideas what I'm doing wrong? 

I can't even rename the file, as it seems to hide file extensions, and there's nowhere obvious where you can switch this off like you can in normal desktop versions of windows. 

The setup for this little chenanigans is: 
Toshiba Pocket PC e800 running OS version 4.20.1081 (build 13100) 

Connected by a USB cradle and Microsoft ActiveSync 3.7 installed to connect to desktop pc: 

Dell Precision 420 running windows 2000 pro. (1Gig dual P4 processors, 1GB RAM, onboard graphics & sound, no idea what mobo). 

The Office viewer is Westek's ClearVue Suite. 

Many thanks in advance,


----------



## neosage (Jun 14, 2004)

In the absence of floods of replies allow me to clear this one up for you NeO.

Your problem lies in the way your ActiveSync application converts the files when they are copied over from your desktop pc. Now that you have an office viewer installed you do not need it to convert them. Follow these steps to deactivate the conversion process:

1. Connect your device to your desktop PC.
2. From the ActiveSync main window on your desktop PC select the "Tools" menu.
3. From the Tools drop down menu select "Options..."
4. The file conversion settings are located on the "Rules" tab by selecting a button entitled "Conversion Settings".
5. Select the "Desktop to Device" tab in the File Conversion Properties dialog.
6. Select the "Microsoft Word Document" file type from the list, and press the "Edit..." button.
7. In the "Convert to mobile device files of the type:" drop down list, select "(No conversion) (*.doc)" and select the "OK" button.
8. Select the "Microsoft Excel Worksheet" file type from the list, and press the "Edit..." button.
9. In the "Convert to mobile device files of the type:" drop down list, select
"(No conversion) (*.xls)" and select the "OK" button.
10. Select the "Microsoft PowerPoint" file type from the list, and press the "Edit..." button.
11. In the "Convert to mobile device files of the type:" drop down list, select
"(No conversion) (*.ppt)" and select the "OK" button.
12. Select the "OK" button to dismiss the File Conversion Properties dialog.
13. Finally, select the "OK" button to dismiss the Options dialog.


----------



## neosage (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks NeO, you're a genius.


----------



## neosage (Jun 14, 2004)

..you're very welcome.


----------

